# BondCote



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

anyone ever use there membrane ?


----------



## AWConsulting (Oct 18, 2010)

I've never dealt with it, but reading their materials it sounds like a PVC or TPO. Looks like it is mechanicaly fastened and heat welded, so any limitations or negitives to that type of installation will apply here. They also claim "no maintenance" which seems weird, but then in their design manual they advise a yearly "inspection", and to have all the debris removed. Which to me would be part of a maintenance, but what ever. They also have a 10 yr parts and labor warranty, I'd be interested to see if the yearly inspection is tied into the warranty like most manufacturers. I cannot vouch for its longevity, but if you like PVC or TPO then you may want to look into it. These are just the highlights that stand out to me after looking at their site for 15 min.

Advanced Weatherproofing Consultants are specialists in Los Angeles Roofing


----------



## Luv2Roof (Dec 10, 2010)

We have done a few Bondcote roofs in the past but none in the past couple years. The membrane welds pretty good. Their scrim is really beefy. Out here in cali nobody stocks it locally and we get hammered on freight to ship it in. The shipping and no local supplier issues pretty much did them in for us.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I used to use it by the semi-load back in the late 80's and early 90's when I got some very creative pricing offered to me to buy in bulk, like around .30 cents per square foot for the membrane.

Duro-Last used to purchase their membrane from them, (and others), and then D-L did the pre-fabbing at their facility.

It was an adequate membrane and welded very easily.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

Ed what do you think of DL membrane now ? is it better than when Bondcote or CGT made it or worse ? Some say it gets brittle and hard to weld over time. We just starting to install DL and so far so good.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Watch your welds at the T-Intersections of the dielectric pre-fabricated seam sections. The sheet sometimes pulls away from the factory weld with just a slight bit too much heat applied.

With the exception of ONE very greasy old Burger King Restaurant we roofed and had to do repairs on after an HVAC contractor chopped the chit out of the membrane, all D-L roofs were easily weldable months or even years afterwards. If need be, then weld the new patch to the underside of the existing membrane though.

I had seen evidence of spider-webbing type cracks, similar to what a hail ding on a brittle surface would look like.

I haven't done D-L in several years now though, since flat roofs are not currently my main target market.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

we just got back from the DL convention in Orlando,FL. It was pretty impressive. I look forward to visiting there plant in Michigan. I still kind of prefer rolled goods though.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------

